# Mo Williams joining Timberwolves



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Veteran guard Mo Williams is signing with the Minnesota Timberwolves, his representatives have announced.
> 
> Chicago-based Priority Sports on Monday tweeted that Williams has committed to join the Wolves after spending last season with the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11277872/mo-williams-agrees-minnesota-timberwolves


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess this is a good signing, but who knows? This team might not be trying to win if they take that Cleveland deal.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I like the signing b/c if they end up trading away Love and Martin, they will need floor spacing in an awful way. Rubio/Wiggins/LaVine/Pekovic would make for a nice young core (w/ Shved and Shabazz as well), but w/o someone to spread the floor, these players could just get in each others way.


----------

